# dvb-t tuner 15a4:1001

## gentoorockerfr

Is there any driver - way to see television with this card?

The factory says "linux compatible" im trying ezcap drivers but these are old for 2.* kernels.

lsusb Bus 004 Device 002: ID 15a4:1001 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015/AF9035 DVB-T stick

----------

## Gusar

Kernel 3.5 has drivers for that thing. You also need firmware, which you can get with

```
wget http://xgazza.altervista.org/Linux/DVB/dvb-usb-af9035-02.fw
```

then put it in /lib/firmware

I don't know off the top of my head which kernel modules exactly are needed, but I do know it works. Google is your friend.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

i put 3.5.1 kernel and the firmware

now the device scans and plays but i have sound problems and sometimes video problems.

There is no sound.Only for 1-2 seconds when i choose a channel

----------

## gentoorockerfr

I emerged pulseaudio and the sound is better but the video if awfull (freezes,tears,stops)

is there anything to configure?xine-libs or kaffeine?

----------

## chithanh

Do you have vdpau enabled for mesa? If so, disable it.

If you use a compositing window manager, enabling unredirect of full-screen windows may make the tearing go away for full-screen playback.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

Thank you!!

Now i have another problem..

i am trying to enble remote control...

when i start the vdr service then kaffeine says no device found

How can i configure remote control?

thank you again

*cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=15a4 Product=1001 Version=0200

N: Name="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:12.2-5/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-5/rc/rc0/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000 0 0

B: MSC=10
```

----------

